# Grunge(Ebenenmaske)



## Paraneuros (8. Mai 2005)

Hi,
möchte den Rand eines Hintergrundes meines Homapages bildes so gestalten das er dreckig und kaputt aussieht..habe hier auch mal GRUNGE und BRUHES eingeben..habe mir paar coole Brushes geszogen nur da ich ein Anfänger bin weiss ich nicht wie das arbeiten mit EBENMASKEN und sowas abläuft um einen schön grungestyl zu erzeugen...Danke


SO ---NEWS----
habe das jetzt herausgefunden was es mit Ebenmaske auf sich hat..

aber es erschliesst sich mir immer noch net wie ich jetzt so ein FRANZIGEN kaputten Rand machen kann


----------



## versuch13 (8. Mai 2005)

Wo liegt jetzt genau das Problem? Du benutzt einfach die Brushes. Wenn du mit Ebenenmasken nicht zurecht kommst kannst du sie ja auch weglassen.
 Allerdings ist es auch nicht schwer mit Masken zu arbeiten. Mit Schwarz und Weiß zeichnest du auf der Maske um Teile abzudecken und wieder zurück zu holen, am besten einfach mal ausprobieren.

 gruß


----------



## Paraneuros (8. Mai 2005)

also mit der Ebenenmaske habe ich ja verstanden wie das geht...Aber wenn ich jetzt auf der Maske zum Beispiel Bruhes anwende dann komme ich nicht zu meinem gewünschten erfolg..ich finde das sieht nicht richtig kaputt am rand aus...


----------



## versuch13 (8. Mai 2005)

Ja, ok. Also das Ding ist, ein wenig kreativität gehört natürlich auch dazu. Willst du einfach nur irgendwas in Grunge Richtung machen, oder möchtest du etwas machen das ausgefranzt, ausgerießen o. ä. aussieht? Da du ja vom Hintergrund spricht, und den dreckig machen möchtest, hilft dir vielleicht das Tutorial hier weiter.

BeatUp Layout

 Allerdings gehört auch zu Grunge Design Übung usw. Nur Brushes reichen nicht aus.
 Daher einfach weiter ausprobieren.


 greetz


----------



## Paraneuros (8. Mai 2005)

naja über eine gewisse Kreativtät besitze ich schon...nur halt das umsetzen fällt mir schwer..ist ja auch klar als anfänger..naja probiere das jetzt erstmal aus und melde mich dann nochmal zu wort wenn es hackt...danke schonmal

Ich möchte einfach meine Ganze Page in Grunge machen...aber am Anfang jetzt erstmal den rand net so schön eckig und brav darstellen lassen sondern KAPUTT


----------



## Paraneuros (8. Mai 2005)

so habe jetzt mal mit Brushes ein wenig das realisiert was mir vorschwebt...
aber so ganz bin ich nicht zufrieden da man erkennt wo sich immer 2 Bruhes treffen


----------

